# Husqvarna 385xp v.s. Husqvarna 390xp



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 13, 2008)

Last time I was at my local saw shop I was looking Husqvarna saws. The 385 was $100 less than the 390 and there isn't much of a weight or hp difference?


----------



## peter399 (Aug 13, 2008)

I would go for the 390. Seems to be a killer saw. The 288 of today.


----------



## gafirefighter (Aug 13, 2008)

This questions seem like it comes up all the time. When I searched through here there are quite a few threads asking about the same thing. I also was wondering the same thing as the price is a little more for the 390. It seems like most would suggest the 390 over the 385. About the same weight with more power.

I know that at some point if I buy a new Husky it will be the 390.

Good luck with your choice,

Adam


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 13, 2008)

MS660 1st. If it has to be a husky, a little less power, then the 390.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 13, 2008)

I was thinking about a MS660 too. Maybe the question now is should I buy the Husqvarna 390xp $930 or STIHL MS660 $1070?


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 13, 2008)

I haven't run a 390, but I don't think they are a fair comparison. 390 will be WAY smoother (it's extra smooth, the 660 is extra unsmooth), but the 660 will have WAY more power than the 390 stock. A better comparison is the 660 to the 395 (which is WAY heavier).


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 13, 2008)

My dealer doesn't sell a 395xp so that's my best buying comparison.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 13, 2008)

660


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 13, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> My dealer doesn't sell a 395xp so that's my best buying comparison.



Then IMO if the vibration level of the 660 doesn't bother you (it does me) the 660 is more saw than a 390 (stock) if you need that extra power. The 390 will pull a 28 inch bar nicely. The 660 would have the edge on longer bars.

I hear and believe the 390 is very nice to run, though.


----------



## Evanrude (Aug 13, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> 660



+1 You see which one I have...


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah MS660 is looking good for just $140 difference.


----------



## Longwood (Aug 13, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> My dealer doesn't sell a 395xp so that's my best buying comparison.



Does he refuse to order a 395xp even if someone is willing put a deposit down?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 13, 2008)

I think if you wanted one at my dealer it would have to be special order,
395xp's aren't very popular around my area and up around Deposit,NY.


----------



## Longwood (Aug 13, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> I think if you wanted one at my dealer it would have to be special order,
> 395xp's aren't very popular around my area and up around Deposit,NY.



Thanks, just curious. To answer your original question I believe you would like a 385xp or a 390xp. The 385xp is one of my favorite saws. It pulls a 24" bar with authority in 2ft dia Oak or Hickory and is smooth doing it. 

I haven't ran a 390xp but from what I read on here they are even smoother and alittle more powerful than a 385xp, which tells me they must really be a sweet running saw.


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 13, 2008)

I have both and the 390 is a stronger saw then the 385. The 390 is ultra smooth also. They also both take mods very well.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 13, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> 660







Hmmmmmmm...................................I think I have a couple of them....


----------



## 385XP (Aug 13, 2008)

They are both good saws i have both. The last time i bought a new husky i went with the 385. I run 24'' most of the time and they have no problem pulling it in hard wood.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 14, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm...................................I think I have a couple of them....



You obviously just _love_ vibration in your hands.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Peacock (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd assume he likes vibration in other places too. He does ride a Harley.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2008)

One of my relatives has a 288xp lite w/ 24" bar and it doesn't really compare to my WPS modded STIHL MS440.


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 14, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> One of my relatives has a 288xp lite w/ 24" bar and it doesn't really compare to my WPS modded STIHL MS440.



not really apples to apples....since you have a WPS saw, maybe ask Dean his opinon on the 390, i believe he likes them as they take mods quite well.

Serg


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 14, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I'd assume he likes vibration in other places too. He does ride a Harley.



Yes!


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 14, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Yes!





*Troll you be nice.....*


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah uninformed you make a good point.


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 14, 2008)

If I didn't hate the extra volume, I believe I would try a woods modded 390. Smooth as anything out there, and great performance. Not a cheap solution, though.

But since I don't want the extra volume both because my head doesn't like it and I cut mostly urban, that isn't a path I've gone.

But my 7900 with square pulls a 28 fine and those are my most used saws-love em.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2008)

Would a torque modded 390xp pull a 36" bar o.k.?


----------



## Peacock (Aug 14, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> Would a torque modded 390xp pull a 36" bar o.k.?



I'm sure it would.

Heck, my backyard woods ported 441 pulls a 36" if you don't lean too hard.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool I didn't know that. I've only ever put a 30" bar on my WPS modded 440.


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 14, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> Would a torque modded 390xp pull a 36" bar o.k.?



I see you have a washington pro saw 440. Call dean up and ask him what he thinks of the modded 390. A modded one will pull a 36 just fine.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah you have any modded saws?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive ran "Bookers" modded 390 nice saw. Didn't convince me I needed to replace myDP 066 but convinced me I would like to add a 390 to my arsenal. For the 100 bucks youll never be sorry to have more power for same weight.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm really going for the 660 but I don't have the patience or money to buy a new 660 and have it tricked out when my 440 is in the shop and my 350 ignition module wire got chopped in the fanwheel because it came out of the clip that holds it in.  

I NEED TO EXPAND MY SAW ARMY!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 15, 2008)

I could be getting a Dolmar 7900 wrap w/ a woods port by simonizer, anybody have one?


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 15, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I see you have a washington pro saw 440. Call dean up and ask him what he thinks of the modded 390. A modded one will pull a 36 just fine.



i think there is an echo in here 

Serg


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 15, 2008)

Echo? I just took my seized Echo cs-3450 apart for parts.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ironbark (Aug 15, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Ive ran "Bookers" modded 390 nice saw. Didn't convince me I needed to replace myDP 066 but convinced me I would like to add a 390 to my arsenal.



Snap  

That 390 is a really nice saw.

Group buy??? No stop that.... just got charged $9 fuel surcharge shipping a chainsaw bar!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 15, 2008)

Why does'nt Husqvarna or some other company make DP covers for 394's & 395's?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes Dean at WPS does like the 390xp, he told me its the best saw if you plan to modify. In fact I plan to buy one off him in the near future.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 15, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> Why does'nt Husqvarna or some other company make DP covers for 394's & 395's?



Their style of mufflers would make that hard to do, Stihl easier to add a pipe/port though. I think they are too busy making wildthangs....


----------



## William Balaska (Aug 15, 2008)

For the numbers mentioned $930 you should be able to buy a new 395, my 660 was $950 sporting a 36 from Cantelmi Ace hardware here in Northeastern
Pennsylvania. Look them up they are on Sullivan trail in Easton PA ask for Mike he is the store manager, pretty sure he will give you the same deal. My understanding of the 385 as I have read in the posts are pto side bearing failures, I have heard of none with the 395's. Both the 660 and 395's are well made.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 15, 2008)

What year did you by it? Where is Easton?


----------



## William Balaska (Aug 16, 2008)

Bought if March of this year, Easton is near the pocono mountains(within a half hour)


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, I live 17 miles from the New York border, about a half an hour drive to Binghamton.


----------



## William Balaska (Aug 16, 2008)

Just passed your town from Cayuga lake two days ago


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 16, 2008)

Kingsley?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 16, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> Would a torque modded 390xp pull a 36" bar o.k.?


'
Full skip, and I am sure it will! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 17, 2008)

Everyone says the 390xp mods well, so I think that is my best bet.:chainsawguy:


----------

